# Xignite



## Gringotts Bank (22 October 2016)

Looks like an interesting website but I can't figure out how it works.  

http://www.xignite.com/Products/

Anyone?


----------



## Craton (28 October 2016)

From their Free Trial page:



> Get Instant Access to Financial Data APIs
> 
> Connect to the Xignite Market Data Cloud for 7 Days – Free
> 
> ...




My guess is that one uses the code provided to suit one's needs but of course one would need to sign up for the trial to see first hand.


----------

